# كيف اعرف انتاج العمال



## رحيل العمر (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا اخوان اريد منكم المساعده في اعطائي معلومات كيف اعرف انتاج العمال او الموظفين 

في مركز صيانة السيارات ..

قسم الميكانيك 
قسم الكهرباء
قسم السمكرة

اريد كيف احاسب الموظف انتاجه بالساعه او اليوم .
وكيف اعرف هل الموظف انتج اليوم ولا لا

وما هو الاستندر العالمي لهذا النظام في الصيانة 

وشكرا​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

م.رحيل العمر : 

هذا الجزء مقتبس الفصل الثالث من كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة 

ثالثا : تحديد الإحتياجات من القوى العاملة 


*أ -*
*يلزمنا الآن ترجمة خطط الصيانة والجداول الزمنية وبرامج الصيانة الحالية والمستقبلية إلى إعداد العمالة ونوعياتها ووظائفها والتي تكون الفريق المثالي لتنفيذ اللازم لإنجاز أعمال الصيانة.*
*ب -*
*يجب استخدام معايير عملية وإقتصادية في نفس الوقت عند تحديد الفريق المثالي للصيانة.*
*ج -*
*عند حصر القوى العاملة الفعليــة ومقارنتها بالفريق المثالي قد نجد اختــلافات (بالزيادة أو بالنقصان) عموماً فإن أي تغيير فجائي لتعديل مثل هذه الأوضاع قد يؤدي إلى نتائج سلبية.*
*د -*
*ينصح في مثل هذه الأحوال بأن يتم العمل تدريجياً حتى يمكن الوصول إلى الهدف ، حيث أن هناك العديد من الوظائف التي قد تشغر والتي يمكن استغلالها للوصول إلى الوضع المثالي.*
*هـ -*
*من أمثلة هذه الشواغر المتوقعة ما يلي :*​ 
*- الشواغر الطبيعية : مثل الإحالة للتقاعد أو الاستقالة.*
*- الترقيـــة في وظيفة في إدارة أخرى.*
*- التوسع في نشاط الجهة.*
*- إعادة تنظيم الجهة واستحدات أساليب جديدة للتشغيل والصيانة.*​ 
*و -*
*قبل ملىء هذه الشواغر تلقائياً بشخص له نفس المواصفات السابقة ، يجب الرجوع إلى الدراسة الخاصة بالفروقات بين الحصر الفعلي للعمالة والوضع المثالي ، للتعرف على انسب أسلوب لملىء هذه الشواغر لتقليل هذه الفروقات.*​ 
*ز -*
*كذلك قبل ملىء الشواغر يجب تحديد مواصفات شاغل كل وظيفة تحديداً دقيقاً ، من خلال ما يسمى بمواصفات الوظيفة (**job description**).*​ 
*ح -*
*تشمل مواصفات الوظيفة : الواجبات الأساسية التي يكلف بها شاغل الوظيفة ـ الواجبات الإضافية المكملة - المهارات والقدرات المطلوبة - المؤهلات العملية اللازمة لشاغل الوظيفة.*
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*1- *خطوات تحديد الاحتياجات من القوى العاملة :

1/1. حساب معدل إنتاج العامل الواحد من ساعات خلال اليوم وهي عدد الساعات الفعلية لليوم الواحد لإنجاز عمل ما .

1/2. حساب معدل الإنتاج في الشهر للعامل الواحد في كل تخصص .

1/3. الحصول على ساعات العمل المطلوب تنفيذها خلال العان القادم من خلال جداول الخطة الرئيسية ( Master Plan) .

 1/4. عدد العمالة التي يمكن أن تقوم بتنفيذ الساعات المطلوبة حسب المعادلة :


 ساعات العمل المطلوب تنفيذها خلال العام القادم 
* عدد العمالة لكل تخصص  =*

 معدل الإنتاج الشهري للعامـل الواحــــد


*طريقة أخـرى *

* ساعات العمل المطلوب تنفيذها (من شهر محرم حتى شهــر ن)*

عدد العمالة لكل تخصص= 
معدل الإنتاج الشهري للعامل الواحد( من شهرمحرم حتى شهر ن)


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*1- *تقديــر العمالــة 
 طلب من أحد مشرفي إدارة الصيانة في أحد الجهات الحكومية حساب انتاجية العامل من خلال خطة العام الماضي وذلك لاستخدامها في تقدير العمالة الفنية الحكومية للعام القادم. 
قام هذا المشرف بالخطوات التالية لحساب انتاجية العامل :





*أ-*​​*قام المشرف بحساب عدد العمالة تحت الظروف التشغيلية الطبيعية وخلال 22 يوم عمل في الشهر وذلك باستخدام (المتوسط) للانتاجية خلال الأشهر الماضية فوجد الآتي : *
*¨ **متوسط عدد العمالة = 18*
*ب-*​​*قام المشرف بحساب انتاجية العمالة خلال الشهر الحالي وذلك باستخدام المتوسط للانتاجية خلال الأشهر الماضية : *
*¨**عـدد الساعـات المنتجة = 2000 عمل ساعة شهريا.*
*ج-*​​*قام المشرف بحساب معدل ساعات عمل العمالة خلال اليوم الواحد وذلك على النحو التالي :*
*¨ **معدل ساعات عمل العمالة الكلية خـلال اليــوم الواحـد **= 2000**/**22 = 91 ساعة عمل * 
*د-*​​*قام المشرف بحساب معدل ساعات عمل العمالة خلال اليوم الواحد وذلك على النحو التالي :*
*¨ **معدل انتاج العامل الواحد من ساعات عمل خلال اليوم الواحد *
* = 91/18 = 5 ساعة عمل * ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

1-إجراءات الصيانة المخططة 


3/1- تصنيف أعمال الصيانة وفقاً لأنواعها المختلفة :
أ - صيانة وقائية .
ب - صيانة إصلاحية ( صيانة أعطال )



3/2- تقسيم أعمال الصيانة الوقائية إلى :
أ - صيانة وقائية توقعية .
ب - صيانة وقائية مبرمجة ( وقائية معتمدة على الكشف الدوري ) .
ج - صيانة وقائية تحسينيـة .



*3/3- يتم تقسيم الآلات المطلوب صيانتها على أنواع الصيانـة المختلفة المذكـورة اعلاه.*




3/4- تجدول أعمال الصيانة الوقائية طبقاً للخطوات التالية :-
 أ -  يحدد زمن تكرار تنفيذ العمل 
 - يوميـاً أو 
 - أسبوعياً أو 
 - شهرياً أو 
- كل شهرين ......الخ .
ب - تحدد الفترة الزمنية لكل عمل .
ج - تحدد ساعات عمل كل تخصص فني سوف يحتاج إليه عمل الصيانة .
د - يتم جدولة العمل .


​​​​​ 








3/5- تجدول أعمال الصيانة الإصلاحية بناءً على الخطوات الآتية :-
أ - تصنيف جميع التخصصات الفنية في إدارة الصيانة .

ب - تجميع البيانات الخاصة بساعات عمل كل تخصص فني في كل شهرويحدد دور هذا التخصص في الصيانة الإصلاحية في السنوات الماضية .
 ج - تجمع هذه البيانات بطرق الاحصاء المختلفة مثل :
 - المتوسط الحسابي .
 - معادلة التنبـــؤ. 


*· *وبهذه الطرق نستطيـع إيجـاد مجمـوع الساعات التي تحتاجها الإدارة كل شهر لكل تخصص فني .

3/6- تحدد ساعات كل تخصص فني سواء مخصصة لعمل صيانة وقائية أو صيانة إصلاحية لكل شهر . 

3/7- تجدول أعمال الصيانة التحسينية بحيث تتم في الأشهر التي تحتوي على أقل عدد ساعات عمل وفقاً للخطوات التاليــة :-
أ - تحدد الفترة الزمنية لكل عمل .

ب - تحدد ساعات عمل كل تخصص فني سوف يحتاج إليه عمل الصيانة التحسينية .

 ج - جدولة العمل في الشهر الذي يحتوي على أقل عدد ساعات عمل في التخصصات الفنية المطلوبة بحيث لا تزيد ساعات العمل لكل تخصص على أعلى ساعات في أي شهر آخر .


----------



## د.محبس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

good subject


----------



## رحيل العمر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور لكم جميع وبارك الله فيكم
كلام علمي جميل ومفيد 

لكن مشكله عندي ليس لدي قاعدة اساسيه من اعوام سابقه للانتاج العمل \

ثانيا . 
ابي اعطيكم مثال للعمل وبه كيف احسب انتاجيه

عندك في مركز صيانة السيارات وهي قسم الميكانيكا .
العامل يعمل 10 ساعات في اليوم
نوع العمل متفاوت حسب العطل يعني مرات يكون في العطل ساعه ومرات يوم ومرات نص ساعه
كيف احسب انتاجيته بهذا الشكل ؟
ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------

